# Post your Trump/CNN memes/GIF's/Videos here!



## miketx (Jul 7, 2017)

CNN asked for, and they got it!






























I


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2017)

Internet Responds To #CNNBlackMail | Cernovich Media


----------



## Boss (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 7, 2017)

CNN News Anchors Pretend to Have Satellite Interview, in The Same Parking Lot 






CNN anchors pretend they're having a "satellite interview" even though they're in the same parking lot.

Nancy Grace and Ashleigh Banfield Hold Split-Screen Interview in Same Parking Lot


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 7, 2017)

Hillery helps them up? comedy gold.lol


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 7, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


>



Like that avatar there of the falcons superbowl.. That was the second most obviously rigged superbowl ever since the cheats and the seahawks when carrol took a payoff to throw the superbowl at the very end of the game.

These superbowls are rigged as hell especially when the cheats are in them.the thinking person KNEW that when they were down by that huge margin,it was scripted for them to come back and win Get serious that this game was not rigged same as the seahawks game that carrol threw. the NFL would NEVER want a a superbowl with them getting blown out because of the magic name PATRIOTS the fact it is a description of americans.wakey wakey.

Like a bunch of players are all of a sudden going to come out in the second half and play nothing like they did in the first half when they were just blowing them away and could do no wrong.yeah right.

ever since I got wise to how these games are rigged going in,just as phony as pro wrestling a couple years ago when it was so obvious caroll threw the game against them,I now dont watch the game because i always know what the outcome will be.Its so easy to know in advance ESPECIALLY with the cheats involved,that the games are fixed.

people laugh at me for suggesting it but I am the one laughing all the way to the bank.People laughed at me when i said the cheats would come back and win.everybody knows NFL commissioner roger goddel has his head up patriots owner Robert Krafts ass thats WHY it was a no brainer they would come back and win.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 7, 2017)

CNN Interviews their Own Camera Man Pretending to be a Protestor


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Norman (Jul 7, 2017)

Trump experiments how godlike the Coerced News Network is:
[


----------



## Norman (Jul 7, 2017)

Trump kicks fake news out of the Matrix:


Darth Trump forces CNN adopt a journalistic standard:


----------



## boedicca (Jul 9, 2017)

This thread deseves 5 Flounders!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 9, 2017)

Xelor said:


>




^^^ Strong is butthurt in this one yesssss ^^^


----------



## cnelsen (Jul 9, 2017)

After Donald Trump tweeted a video meme of himself body-slamming someone with a CNN logo in place of a head, the news network whose coverage of him has been 93% negative cried foul and accused him of creating a climate of violence toward the American press.

Despite endlessly desperate and hysterically flailing attempts over the past seven months, CNN has failed to provide one pubic hair’s worth of evidence that Trump colluded with Russia to hack the election. However, it took them only a few hours to find the anonymous contributor on Reddit.com who came up with the video meme in the first place.

Last Tuesday, the user, one HanAssholeSolo, issued an apology on Reddit that might set a new world record for groveling:

I would…like to apologize for the posts made that were racist, bigoted, and anti-semitic. I am in no way this kind of person, I love and accept people of all walks of life and have done so for my entire life. I am not the person that the media portrays me to be in real life, I was trolling and posting things to get a reaction from the subs on reddit and never meant any of the hateful things I said in those posts….I love people of all races, creeds and origins. One of my best friends is a homosexual and one of my best friends is Jewish and one of my best friends is Muslim.

While denying that it coerced HanAssholeSolo into an apology with a threat to reveal his identity and thus ruin his life, CNN added that it “reserves the right to publish his identity should any of that change.”

Some have speculated that what irked CNN’s top brass was not the Trump video, but a graphic that HanAssholeSolo had posted which revealed that the network was disproportionately staffed by members of a very tiny but very influential American minority. In 2010, CNN reporter Rick Sanchez was fired for noticing the exact same thing.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 9, 2017)

can you make this a meme? Jim Acosta just tweeted a pic of him with Huma Abedin at some event!


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 15, 2017)

BREAKING- FOX News is in talks to trade Shepard Smith to CNN for Jeffrey Lord and 3 CNN memes.


----------



## cnelsen (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 15, 2017)

this is an actual CNN IT Supervisor


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 26, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> can you make this a meme? Jim Acosta just tweeted a pic of him with Huma Abedin at some event!


gawd, huma "jihadi hottie" abedin is so damn fine


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 26, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > can you make this a meme? Jim Acosta just tweeted a pic of him with Huma Abedin at some event!
> ...


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 27, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



yes Im serious


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2017)

basquebromance said:


>


Is that Milo's new pre--teen boyfriend?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> After Donald Trump tweeted a video meme of himself body-slamming someone with a CNN logo in place of a head, the news network whose coverage of him has been 93% negative cried foul and accused him of creating a climate of violence toward the American press.
> 
> Despite endlessly desperate and hysterically flailing attempts over the past seven months, CNN has failed to provide one pubic hair’s worth of evidence that Trump colluded with Russia to hack the election. However, it took them only a few hours to find the anonymous contributor on Reddit.com who came up with the video meme in the first place.
> 
> ...


"One of my best friends is......"


----------



## miketx (Jul 27, 2017)

bitter clinging swiftie said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > bitter clinging swiftie said:
> ...


no you're teething....


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 27, 2017)

miketx said:


> bitter clinging swiftie said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


are you saying you dont find the jihadi hottie attractive?


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 25, 2017)

The only thing Jim Acosta hasn't reported about himself is the fact that his hair dying is going well. Which it is.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Sep 13, 2017)

bodecea said:


> View attachment 140782


Ok by me.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## arjt27 (Sep 21, 2017)

This may be fake news...
Nambia: Trump praises nonexistent African country  - CNN


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 4, 2017)

CNN just said that Trump struck the "wrong" tone in Puerto Rico but struck the "right" tone in Las Vegas. Who made CNN the "tone tzar"?


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 5, 2017)

"They're elite? I went to better schools than they did. I was a better student than they were. I live in a bigger, more beautiful apartment, and I live in the White House, too, which is really great. You know what? I think we're the elites. They're not the elites." - President Trump rips CNN at a President Trump rally


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 15, 2017)

Joe Biden shares his favorite Biden memes


----------

